# make install "abfangen"

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne ein make install gefahrlos testen, d.h. ich möchte gerne verhindern, daß in mein System geschrieben wird.

Wie bekommt man das hin? Bei rpm basierten Installationen gibt es dafür checkinstall.

G. R.

----------

## moben

Nabend, evtl. durch ./configure --prefix=/dummy/system?

----------

## sirro

Mit nem anderem User und sys-apps/fakeroot?

Ansonsten hast du in Gentoo sys-apps/sandbox. Scheint auch recht einfach zu bedienen zu sein.

----------

## zyko

Falls du ein Ebuild hast, kannst du einfach alle Schritte des Emerge-Vorgangs von Hand durchgehen, bis hin zu "ebuild {package}.ebuild install". Erst durch die Option "qmerge" wird das Programm ins Filesystem kopiert, bis dahin bleibt es immer in deinem PORTAGE_TMPDIR. Siehe "man ebuild".

Alternativ: ROOT-Variable, um das Paket woandershin reinzuinstallieren, etwa so: "ROOT="/tmp/package" emerge -1 --nodeps package.

----------

## toralf

und ein "make -n install" tut nur so

----------

## mv

Wenn ich Tinitus richtig verstanden habe, will er einfach nur ein ebuild für das Projekt schreiben, zu dem das Makefile gehört: Das zugehörige emerge-Kommando benutzt dann automatisch die Sandbox (und mit emerge -B z.B. wird dann nur ein .tar.bz2-File erzeugt und nichts ins System geschrieben). Das Ganze setzt nur voraus, dass das Makefile nicht bewusst bösartig geschrieben ist: Denn natürlich ist die Sandbox nicht wirklich "ausbruchsicher", wenn man speziell darum herumhacken will, aber versehentliches Zerstören eines Files kann man ausschließen.

----------

